# Best Lighting for a 30 gallon long



## keef (Feb 10, 2004)

All,

I am redoing the lighting on a 30 gallon long(36 in). I finally have my pressurized CO2 system ready to go and I want it to be one of those high light systems. What would be the best lighting? I am considering one 96 watt bulb(6700 or 10,000 kelvins). Do you think that will be enough light? I want to tackle those high light difficult plants like Tonina and Glosso. 


Keith


----------



## Zackie (Feb 11, 2004)

*My 2 cents*

IMHO, a 65w would probably amaze you in what it will do in such a shallow tank, especially if you use something like an AHS kit with the super reflectors they supply. I'd go with the 6700 for a much more pleasing color rendition. 96w and a 10,000 k bulb would mean welder's helmets for the fish.

Bob


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm a high-light guy. I would think your 96w is fine and would suggest a good reflector such as AH Supplies. I also enjoy the more blue light put out by the 10Ks.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm running a 96W AHSupply retro kit over a 30g, works really well.


----------

